# Manette iOS



## vsotre (22 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche une manette iOS. Des idées ?
Merci de me répondre


----------



## Dem81 (14 Septembre 2016)

Salut, 8bitdo en fait de très jolies, en style retro-gaming et compatible iOS/Android et Windows


----------

